#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Summer Training for Engineering Students >  >  Winter & summer internships

## prateektade

I currently in SE Mechanical in Sardar Patel College of Engineering, Mumbai.. I've seen that many students opt for internships after Sem-IV.. I have some doubts about these internships..

1. Why should we do an internship? Does it add some weight to our CV when we go for placements?
2. When should we do an internship? When is the correct time to consider doing an internship?
3. Where should we do an internship - in a big renowned company or a relatively smaller firm?
4. How can we apply for an internship? Should we approach the TPO of our college or find out on our own?
5. What do we do in an internship? What is the exact structure of an internship?
6. How much money do we have to spend to do an internship?

I hope people here can provide me satisfactory answers or at least ways to find them.





  Similar Threads: Best php winter industrial training institute in noida, delhi, ghaziabad Winter training Importance of Internships Help me for my winter internship...?

----------


## JamesHenry

Internship training is most required for software Engineer because any company did not want to hire the fully fresher candidate, which did not have practical knowledge of office environment.


1. Summer training or internship is made for the student to grow their knowledge that they gained from the books, it offers     them to work closely with the experts of the industry and learn the real-time issue faced while working. Most of the           companies see the internship column in the resume of the fresher students and ask what they have learned from the       internship and how will they implement that knowledge in this organization.


2. The correct time of the summer internship is after IV semester.


3. *DS Academy* organized the Industrial Training Program affiliated with *Dotsquares* in which students are trained under       the real time experts of Dotsquares. 


4. Internship teaches us the practical aspect of what we learn in classes all through our studies. It is  an important sector     of our learning process. 


5. Money is depending on the types of courses.

----------


## sm2345110

Every College-Going Student selects the Summer Training according to his technology. So, Summer Training Programs are Very important for the final year students.so for the Summer Training choose the best training company which is the certified with the Microsoft,oracle,Autodesk,Panasonic and all.

----------


## tinasingh

The answer to your question from my point of view is that:
You can do your internship after your completing graduation or you can do while you doing your study. The internship is important to get knowledge about your field in which you are going to compete for your education. Nagpur Engineering Colleges help their students to get an internship in their free time.

----------


## faadoo-shivkumar siingh

For winter and summer internship their may be no any criteria, All engineering students who are 1st year, 2nd year, 3rd year and 4th year can complete  winter

----------

